# Nottingham reptile Centre



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all, thinking of having a run over to the Nott. Rep centre. Thing is, how big is it? I don't want to get there and find a little shop with sod all in it. Also, anyone got any details on the re-located Alvaston reptile place, if it's as big as I've heard it's got to be worth a run out.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Liisa (Aug 8, 2006)

Hiya,

Was in there last week and I thought it was quite small.


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 28, 2006)

cheers, won't be going then!


----------

